# Shostakovish Jazz No. 2



## haytay (Jan 28, 2015)

I was wondering if there are any recordings of Shostakovich's Jazz Suite No. 2, the original one. I'm not talking about the Suite for Variety Orchestra, I'm talking the real, original Suite that Gerard McBurney premiered at a London Promenade Concert in 2000. This guy: 




I can't seem to find a recording anywhere.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Jazz-Album-D-...459463&sr=1-1&keywords=chailly+the+jazz+album

This one?


----------



## haytay (Jan 28, 2015)

No, I actually have that album. The correct title for what's listed as Jazz Suite No. 2 is actually Suite for Variety Orchestra. Apparently the real, correct composition of Jazz Suite No. 2 was lost in WW2. For years, we all thought the composition listed on that Decca album (and many others) was the correct Jazz Suite No. 2, but it's not. We found the original manuscript to the correct Jazz Suite No. 2 in 1999 and it's a completely different piece of music. I'm looking for a recording of that.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

haytay said:


> No, I actually have that album. The correct title for what's listed as Jazz Suite No. 2 is actually Suite for Variety Orchestra. Apparently the real, correct composition of Jazz Suite No. 2 was lost in WW2. For years, we all thought the composition listed on that Decca album (and many others) was the correct Jazz Suite No. 2, but it's not. We found the original manuscript to the correct Jazz Suite No. 2 in 1999 and it's a completely different piece of music. I'm looking for a recording of that.


I remember that premiere - the rediscovery of the music caused a bit of ballyhoo, as I recall. I'm not aware of any recording either - was the work ever given an op. no.?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes there were, but You might have a slight difficulty to find a copy!










*Original Suite for Jazz Orchestra No. 2 Sans op. G(ii)*
Vladimir Ponkin/Orchestra of the Republican Guard (Mandala MAN 5039 / 2002)

I only have a CDR copy...  

I also have a faint memory that there was a recording with Mark Elder circulated sometime with commentary by Gerard McBurney, might well have been a disc from BBC Music Mag? (I'm separated from my library at the moment, so I'm grappling from a bleak memory!).. You might be able to dig something out from Onno van Rijen's Russian Music site (and webboard) or the of the DSCH Journal!

/ptr


----------



## haytay (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'll try to search some more. If you think of anything else, let me know.


----------

